# Layout Projects You Are Currently Working On



## Guest (Feb 12, 2017)

My buddy Wood Foss sent me a photo this week of a project that he is working on for his layout. It is a self-created model of the famous Banff Hotel in Alberta. While this model is not yet complete, what he has accomplished is absolutely stunning.

This week I hope to start on two docks, one for the summer island resort of Seasons Bay, and the other for the Coast Guard Station.Then there is the MTF Ice Cream Shop that Harry and I are collaborating on.

How about you? What projects are you working on. Photos would be very helpful.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> ... It is a self-created model of the famous Banff Hotel in Alberta. While this model is not yet complete, what he has accomplished is absolutely stunning.
> 
> ...


My wife and I stayed at the Banff Springs Hotel about 17 years ago. And it's a luxury CASTLE set in the Canadian Rockies! 



















Or how it might look this time of the year...










If done to scale, that's gotta be the scenic centerpiece of a layout!!!

David


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

A couple of random things.....I haven't really geared up yet.

Rescuing/rebuilding derelict Plasticville for inclusion as part of our Modular Group raffle.
Finish a build I started in the Fall (before winter train exhibiting season). A Korber kit which will be an apartment house on the my home layout.

















BTW....the Banff Springs Hotel is on the "to do" list in retirement for my wife and I.....

Peter


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

At the Casino in East San Diego, my mom will be drinking wine and me and my dad are gonna ask if we can build an S Gauge layout and a O Gauge layout in the Patio...


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i havent even touched my layout in 2 months. when you buy a fixer upper you have to change focus :/ hopefully soon i can get back most of my attention to trains and start the new layout at the new house


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Now, this has me thinking

1. Try to finish wiring my my layout.
2. Finish the apartment building.
3. Do the rest of the sidewalks and put in street.
4. Plan an start to work on background buildings.

For the modular layout.....I MAY be adding a 3 track, 6 foot module with an urban industrial theme, like all my others. I t will extend my area of responsibility to 18'. I planned 3 of the industries on the 6 foot area:
1. A copy of a building on the National Capitol Trackers modular layout called "Big Dog Tires". I have admired this building for years and have the space for it.....and have acquired 5 Lionel kits to kit-bash it.
2. Woodland Scenics Morrison Door Company....I was a huge Doors fan as a teenager!
3. My version of Frank Ellison's "Oblong Box Company" done with a Korber industrial factory kit.

































Wow....if I accomplish all of this, I will be amazed!

Peter


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Peter; it's always good to set some lofty goals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

I am beginning construction of my new layout. I hope to have something worth showing in a few weeks.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm in the process of building 150 linear feet of shelving to store trains under the layout rather than take them in and out of boxes all the time.

The shelving units will be 24" deep and four feet long and have five shelves each to hold long engines and lots of rolling stock. I will put carpet sliders on the bottom of the legs to be able to slide the units in case I need to move them. The legs are 2X2 and the shelf supports are 1X2. I figured I'll need about 25 of these.

First I drill pilot holes in the shelf supports:








Then assemble the frames:








Completed frames:








Assembled shelf frame:








The unit is two feet wide. The shelves will hang over 12" on each side. I will cut the plywood for the shelves once we come back from our trip to Hawaii.

This will make it easier and faster to change out trains on and off the layout.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Brian for your nice comments. The Banff Springs Hotel is coming along. It will be a "representation" of the hotel and the beautiful surrounding Canadian Rockies. It is a combination of a kit-bash/scratch built project. I have used an American Skyline kit for the base and am building the spectacular roof line, designed by Bruce Price, for scratch.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

The club layout has a portion of the mainline that, with a little wiring change and switch selection, can become a separate dogbone line. This will allow us to run 11 trains simultaneously at open houses instead of 10. The wiring of this track so it can be selectable as part of the mainline or a separate line is my project this year. Not a difficult project but it has to be done right.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've just completed a three week "blitz attack" to update ALL of my rolling stock to metal wheels and Kadee couplers.
Every car, all 54 of them, was updated and double-checked for coupler height uniformity, etc., etc.
It was fun and, happily, everything runs like a fine Swiss watch.


----------



## mike kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

the whole layout is a project...but in the spirit of this thread the most current specific project is an On30 trestle whose purpose is to transport coal to the coaling area of my yard. Track is not down yet nor is the source of the coal [will come out of a tunnel] but enough is done for a few pics.


----------



## mike kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

and here are a few more pics of current projects


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Nothing exciting. But replaced and custom painted an Atlas Passenger station which is very close to my hometown station. Added a billboard just as it was from pictures I seen of IKE and found.
Finally found a place between rails as B.L. TABLER and Son Fuel, coal and lumber yard was situated close by.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sure wish some of the ultra-cool vehicles shown in the O scale photos were available in HO.  hwell:


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm working on a replacement layout for our division exhibit at our local children's museum. All the tubular track and switches are coming out and we will be going to the Legacy system.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> I am beginning construction of my new layout. I hope to have something worth showing in a few weeks.


Nice photos, everyone!

Hey Joe. How about some progress photos along the way if you can?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

mike kennedy said:


> and here are a few more pics of current projects


Mike, you have some really nice details there guy.:thumbsup:


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi GUYZ,
Nice pictures everyone:smilie_daumenpos:. I am working on a watchman shanty from River Leaf Models that ANDRE had done for DON F. and his society. I am in the begining stage of trying to see what I need as far as paint and seeing where to properly place it on the layout. Also I am thinking of possible lighting of the structure. I will post pics when done.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

cole226 said:


> Mike, you have some really nice details there guy.:thumbsup:


I second that.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Been Thinking*

I haven’t been DOING a lot on the layout. I have been THINKING about doing stuff on the layout. Thinking about doing some ballasting and scenicing. Thinking about replacing an old style Gargraves switch with a new style Gargraves switch and wiring up the crossover/siding for non-derailing. Thinking about laying down some ballast mat (rolled roofing) in this area. Actually, I have step one done. I applied dark gray wash to the rolled roofing, so maybe I will start that project soon.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

laz57 said:


> Hi GUYZ,
> Nice pictures everyone:smilie_daumenpos:. I am working on a watchman shanty from River Leaf Models that ANDRE had done for DON F. and his society. I am in the begining stage of trying to see what I need as far as paint and seeing where to properly place it on the layout. Also I am thinking of possible lighting of the structure. I will post pics when done.


I don't know if this will help you or not, but its how I assembled mine. I used the inside form just to hold the sides together and did not glue, so I could remove later since I wanted to show door open with interior details.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Nice photos, everyone!
> 
> Hey Joe. How about some progress photos along the way if you can?


I will be posting progress photos, Vern. I should have benchwork up in the next week or two. I'll be documenting the build from that point on and will probably start a layout thread.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

What a fantastic model Andre's group River Leaf? has come up with. The details are just totally first class scale. I'm going to order one soon, but I know having such great stuff on my layout will make all the other stuff I've got look so cheesy, but...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

walter said:


> I don't know if this will help you or not, but its how I assembled mine. I used the inside form just to hold the sides together and did not glue, so I could remove later since I wanted to show door open with interior details.


Nicely done Walter. That is museum quality work.:thumbsup::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Sometimes I wish I had found this forum before I started building my layout. You guys have some great layouts. I might have gone in a different direction. I'm not complaining about mine, it's the 'grass is greener' syndrome.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

njrailer93 said:


> i havent even touched my layout in 2 months. when you buy a fixer upper you have to change focus :/ hopefully soon i can get back most of my attention to trains and start the new layout at the new house


Pretty much my situation too. I have to finish my renovations before I can start on my projects. Very nice pictures!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

laz57 said:


> Hi GUYZ,
> Nice pictures everyone:smilie_daumenpos:. I am working on a watchman shanty from River Leaf Models that ANDRE had done for DON F. and his society. I am in the begining stage of trying to see what I need as far as paint and seeing where to properly place it on the layout. Also I am thinking of possible lighting of the structure. I will post pics when done.


I too am building three of Andre's kits. I have made some modifications to replicate the prototype, which has an open ceiling form the walls to the peak. I eliminated the the flat ceiling, and have made some jigs to make assembly on the other two simpler. I have posts with photos of current progress on the Facebook site Train Layout Hobbyists for those of you who follow FB. I will post photos here when I have finished model #1.
Don


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Don F said:


> I too am building three of Andre's kits. I have made some modifications to replicate the prototype, which has an open ceiling form the walls to the peak. I eliminated the the flat ceiling, and have made some jigs to make assembly on the other two simpler. I have posts with photos of current progress on the Facebook site Train Layout Hobbyists for those of you who follow FB. I will post photos here when I have finished model #1.
> Don


Sometimes I feel as if I built my layout around Andres creations. They also allow a lot of leeway, including adding interiors. Each one can be one of a kind.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great job on the buildings Walter. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: And of course Andre's buildings are first class.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

walter said:


> I don't know if this will help you or not, but its how I assembled mine. I used the inside form just to hold the sides together and did not glue, so I could remove later since I wanted to show door open with interior details.


That is exactly what I had in mind. Where did you get the pot bellied stove and accessories. They are wonderful look to have.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

laz57 said:


> That is exactly what I had in mind. Where did you get the pot bellied stove and accessories. They are wonderful look to have.:smilie_daumenpos:


I made benches, desk from scale wood pieces I had, (Hobby Lobby, Michaels). The other acc. I had laying around and picked up, Scale City, etc. (I have found many items I stock up on for future projects from E-Bay, just type "detail, O scale) The Chimney is made from shrink tubing, cap, split tubing. Painted aged concrete and dusted with chalk.
Used spackle to cover some seams.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Ahead of PTC*

Paula and I have been commiserating with Brian and Elizabeth all winter while awaiting construction weather. That means for some snowmelt, ground unfreezing, and sunshine enough that things are not a mud hole. Today we surpassed 70, the ground is soft, snow day long gone, and we are ready.

First I took a picture to remind PTC what awaits them under four feet of snow. Hopefully not but another 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Addition planned to the garage*

We are adding a 20 X 27 additionto the existing 25 X 24 deep garage. This morning a coy pond complete with palm trees was next to the garage.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*This afternoon,*

The water is gone, fish have been relocated, pumps, etc have been moved, and rocks are being loaded.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Inside, it is still a garage*

But there is hope... I should have gotten a picture inside a week ago. Ugly!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks Bill, flowers, we really needed to see that. An avalanche of snow just came off the roof. Oh well, spring is coming. At least the pups love the snow.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

walter said:


> I made benches, desk from scale wood pieces I had, (Hobby Lobby, Michaels). The other acc. I had laying around and picked up, Scale City, etc. (I have found many items I stock up on for future projects from E-Bay, just type "detail, O scale) The Chimney is made from shrink tubing, cap, split tubing. Painted aged concrete and dusted with chalk.
> Used spackle to cover some seams.


Thank you WALTER. Your Shandy is something to be proud of.:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The last few days, I replaced the grass mat with ballast mat (rolled roofing) on one section of my layout. Also, replaced an old Gargraves switch with a new one and wired the crossover siding for non-derailing. Here are some before, during and after shots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

Looking good, Lehigh.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good Lehigh. How big is your layout?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I like these "What are you doing threads?". Sometimes a big long term project gets lost because you can't update frequently enough. So for me, my hotel is slowly progressing. I have painted it, mounted on a platform and installed LED lighting. The next step it to fabric a roof.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

That's looking fantastic Wood. :appl::appl:


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

WOW! Wood, you're created a work of art. Fantastic. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow 
that's nice master piece, Wood.

Andre.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Spence, Pat and Andre. To replicate what I am striving for I need to create a roof that has multiple gables and arched flats with some 60 dormers. I spend more time figuring it out then it takes to build. I wish I had taken some engineering courses.  So far it has come together nicely. Stay tuned...


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I like the hotel Wood. It will look good in front of your backdrop.

Denny, my layout is 20’ X 20’. There are some shots of it from a few years ago here. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=48369


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I made two benches, a slant top desk and a shelf for the blank wall for the swithcman shanty kit by Andre. I am replicating everything that is or will be in the prototype at Miners' Memorial Heritage Park in Ashley PA that was restored last year. I told myself I was going to build the kit during the winter. I have a somewhat complete pic of the shanty as well. I still need a stove, coal scuttle and coffee pot. I'm going to try my hand at making a corn broom. I'm thinking a tooth pick for the handle, and some type of grass or weed for the broom. I'll probably use thread for the wire wrap, and paint it silver.
Don


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

It is very time consuming, but I like those scratch building projects. Very satisfying, Nice job Don and thanks for showing us your work.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow Wood, that is seriously nice. Andre I have my eye on your air conditioner roof units for a summer project.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

DennyM said:


> Wow Wood, that is seriously nice. Andre I have my eye on your air conditioner roof units for a summer project.


Is on your way! but is a 5 min. project. 

AG.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Don F said:


> I told myself I was going to build the kit during the winter.


You better hurry up. Winter's almost over.  Nice job on the details, Don. The details make the scene. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Wood said:


> It is very time consuming, but I like those scratch building projects. Very satisfying, Nice job Don and thanks for showing us your work.


Thank you, and your project is awesome!
Don


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

This bridge just arrived on Monday; it's going to span the opening of my around-the-room layout, and even without tracks going through it or being painted, it has already changed the look of our layout. 
BTW the builder is Jim Ballmann of Stainless Unlimited--great guy and very sturdy bridge.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

John, That is a beauty. Engineered very prototypically. It looks double track wide. It also looks like a lift up, with what appear to be swing hinges on the right side of the top picture. Yup, it sure adds a great look to the layout. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2017)

Wonderful new addition to you layout, John. This will really add to the scenery and it is very functional. Great job all around!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

John , like it a lot. What are the dimensions? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice John. I can't wait to see when you have the track running through it.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Bill Webb said:


> John , like it a lot. What are the dimensions? Thanks.
> 
> Bill


16" wide, 8" high at each end, and 29" long

Since it's carrying both Standard Gauge and O-Gauge, the idea of scale sort of went out the window, but when you combine those 2 on the same layout, scale was never really a priority in the first place. 

Sue picked the color last night, and I'm very happy with the color she chose. So is Brian.

John


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2017)

YELLOW for sure John. The bridges in Pittsburgh have the same color and they are outstanding. *EXCELLENT CHOICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks John. I like it. Will add him to my contact list. We will need a couple of bridges in the not to distant future.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

I started on the installation / track fitting last night. Meet Arthur, my helper.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

That is a great picture of Arthur and he looks very content. Our cat, Molly, used to roam the layout but she has gotten older and doesn't climb up any more..


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2017)

Arthur is a beautiful cat. He also has a lot of personality. John has obviously trained Arthur to be his helper. He is testing the weight tolerance on the new bridge.  He deserves a treat!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2017)

Benchwork is finished and I'm awaiting a track delivery to get the first train running.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Benchwork is finished and I'm awaiting a track delivery to get the first train running.


Finishing the benchwork is a huge milestone--I remember it well. Any shots of your track plan?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2017)

I bet you can't wait for the track delivery, Joe.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Arthur is a good looking cat. I have five here if he wants company. One is 19 yrs old so I think she'll be staying.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2017)

bluecomet400 said:


> Finishing the benchwork is a huge milestone--I remember it well. Any shots of your track plan?


This is the basic idea. I'll be making changes as I actually lay the track, seeing where I can fit in any industrial sidings on the lower track. The doggone at the top is elevated.









or











Passenger Train Collector said:


> I bet you can't wait for the track delivery, Joe.


You got that right, Brian. I can't wait to get the first train running.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> This is the basic idea. I'll be making changes as I actually lay the track, seeing where I can fit in any industrial sidings on the lower track. The doggone at the top is elevated.
> 
> View attachment 293113
> 
> ...


I still think the top plan is better. The loop on the left I can see a train yard. Plus it leaves room to make any changes. The plans on the bottom seems a bit too 'busy' if that makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2017)

DennyM said:


> I still think the top plan is better. The loop on the left I can see a train yard. Plus it leaves room to make any changes. The plans on the bottom seems a bit too 'busy' if that makes sense.


The two plans are basically the same, Denny. The bottom has the reversing sections on the left and some industral sidings for switching. The top has just the mainlines with 2 passing sidings. The details are there to show possibilities. I'll decide on them (passing sidings, reversing loops, industries) as I lay the track, place some buildings and run a train around.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Still working on one of Harry's towers. Installing a light board inside and came to a screeching halt. My led supply is depleted and I had to order more from Dave at Evan Designs. Should be here by Wednesday or so.

Ordered track and turnouts yesterday for York pickup. Looks as if it is going to be a crowded Suburban. Our neighbors always laugh and come over to watch when we get back. Better not show up until after dark. "What did you buy this time? You said you needed nothing."


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2017)

The York Meet, only the best in O-Gauge 3-Rail. The year we came home with three sets of K-Line passenger cars, boy were we stacked to the gills. Can't wait till the April Meet.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Added ballast and turf.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2017)

Looking better and better, Lehigh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice work, Lehigh. The layout is looking good.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

It's coming along nicely Lehigh.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

It does look great Lehigh. I'm finishing my hotel and the mountain is next. Those walls look great. There are places they would fit in on my layout...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Wood said:


> It does look great Lehigh. I'm finishing my hotel and the mountain is next. Those walls look great. There are places they would fit in on my layout...


Hi Wood,
I've decided to paint the wall behind the layout Sky Blue and I'm trying to talk my wife into doing clouds. I'm waiting until it gets warmer it's a little too cool in the basement to paint right now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2017)

An option for you Denny is cloud wallpaper. No painting required and it looks wonderful. Many choices too.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> An option for you Denny is cloud wallpaper. No painting required and it looks wonderful. Many choices too.


That is definitely a option Brian. That way I won't have cans of unused paint sitting around. I can always store rolls of wallpaper I don't use out if the way. 

The only thing is I have to mount it on cinder blocks which is part of the foundation (I'm in the basement) and I'm not sure if it will stay on the wall when it gets warm and the humidity goes up. It gets pretty bad here. I do have a dehumidifier.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

DennyM said:


> The only thing is I have to mount it on cinder blocks which is part of the foundation (I'm in the basement) and I'm not sure if it will stay on the wall when it gets warm and the humidity goes up. It gets pretty bad here. I do have a dehumidifier.


Denny, My walls are stone. Install firing strips into the concrete and then attach a 1/8 - 3/8" plywood or Luan to the strips, covering the area. Wallpaper your clouds onto the plywood. Inexpensive and long lasting. Be certain to dehumidify your basement.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Denny are you close enough to the lake to have some water, sand dunes, and sky background or is that further north? Was just thinking how unusual that would look compared to most layouts... but realistic.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Bill Webb said:


> Denny are you close enough to the lake to have some water, sand dunes, and sky background or is that further north? Was just thinking how unusual that would look compared to most layouts... but realistic.


Bill, I'm four blocks from Lake Michigan. Where I'm at there are cliffs and you have to go down a lot of stairs to get to the beach unless you go where the beach access is. There are dunes South and North of me.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Wood said:


> Denny, My walls are stone. Install firing strips into the concrete and then attach a 1/8 - 3/8" plywood or Luan to the strips, covering the area. Wallpaper your clouds onto the plywood. Inexpensive and long lasting. Be certain to dehumidify your basement.


My dehumidifier works overtime in the summer. I'm surprised it's lasted as long as it has.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Since you were talking about clouds on cement block I thought I would share these. I just finished them last week as part of the new train room. They were pretty easy and fun to do. Used left over white from the ceiling and grey from the steps.
Randy

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=293745&stc=1&d=1489962375


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

rdmtgm said:


> Since you were talking about clouds on cement block I thought I would share these. I just finished them last week as part of the new train room. They were pretty easy and fun to do. Used left over white from the ceiling and grey from the steps.
> Randy
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=293745&stc=1&d=1489962375


That's just how I pictured it Randy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

My current project is more train-room than layout related. I'm trying to figure out how to re-arrange my locos on shelves so that all my big turbine locos are together, as well as all my Santa Fe steam together. I've moved some rolling stock to drawers, etc., and have freed up the shelves you see empty here, in the back of the train room. I want to move something less important there and then use more easy-to-see shelves in the front of my train-room for my turbines and ATSF locos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice work on the clouds, Randy.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you PTC. After several months I have a new ceiling, new walls complete with shelves, and new paint... but still no solid track plan
Randy


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

rdmtgm said:


> Thank you PTC. After several months I have a new ceiling, new walls complete with shelves, and new paint... but still no solid track plan
> Randy


Randy, the wall looks great! You're starting with the right items. Getting the walls, ceiling and paint finished first is perfect. And, while doing that think of all the time you have been able to mull about the track plan.. 

Put up a few ideas/desires and the space size. This forum will give you great input.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks Wood! I think I will snap some more pics and start a thread of my own. I can use all the help I can get!
Randy


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

rdmtgm said:


> thanks Wood! I think I will snap some more pics and start a thread of my own. I can use all the help I can get!
> Randy


Perfect... We'll look forward to your thread..


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Randy the clouds look great. When you start your new thread, would you go into lighting, wall finish, ceiling, etc. We are looking at wall and lighting needs now and need all the help we can get.

Thanks


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

I can't wait to have something to share!

Focusing this year on family and new career. Life's GREAT!


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

My layout is still in the lumber plywood stage. I need a boatload more in track....might just use tube. Atlas is killing me.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Shawn91481 said:


> My layout is still in the lumber plywood stage. I need a boatload more in track....might just use tube. Atlas is killing me.


Shawn, I see your in Pueblo. My dad lived there back in the 70's. I stayed with him in the summer of 75. I'm not sure what part of town, but I do remember a hospital across the street from the apartment complex he lived in. I had a great time. It was also the first time I ate Enchiladas.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Still on this hotel. Below you will see the construction of the roof. I am building a framework and adding the roof one section at a time. It is an odd construct, but it is a close rendition of the Banff because their roof is one of the architectural views that defines the whole building.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks great, Wood!! That's definitely going to be a focal point on your layout.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Spectacular building Wood. Great job so far. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Wood, that hotel is coming along nicely.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

It's progressing nicely, there sure are a lot of dormers.
Don


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice structure and well made.
The hotel laundry room is impressive.

Andre.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

AG216 said:


> Nice structure and well made.
> The hotel laundry room is impressive.
> 
> Andre.



Andre, the Fairmont Banff Springs Hotel is 125 years old, stands 11 stories high and has 768 guest rooms. It certainly needs an "impressive" laundry room! 

Thanks everyone for your encouragement. It has been a big project for me.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Wood, that is truly amazing!!
Randy


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Wood said:


> Still on this hotel. Below you will see the construction of the roof. I am building a framework and adding the roof one section at a time. It is an odd construct, but it is a close rendition of the Banff because their roof is one of the architectural views that defines the whole building.
> 
> View attachment 297465
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

Just spectacular work, Wood. What an addition to your layout!!!!!! :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Progress today -tree removal*

Garage addition moving closer. After two inches of rain yesterday, time to relocate two Virginia palm trees, the rest of the rocks from the former pond, and level things off. Then the concrete crew can come in and pour the slab.

Concrete scheduled to begin April 19 after we return from my wife's student trip to Italy and Spain.

Track ordered this week, backdrop discussion scheduled for Monday, and a couple of additional engines agreed on. And we are going your have the first of those 611 J diesels that are rumored to be in the works on April 1.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Another picture*

Palm trees are surprisingly heav, almost all at the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

Progress, Bill.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Wood said:


> Still on this hotel. Below you will see the construction of the roof. I am building a framework and adding the roof one section at a time. It is an odd construct, but it is a close rendition of the Banff because their roof is one of the architectural views that defines the whole building.
> 
> View attachment 297465


Ya know, all you need is a couple'a spires, some flying dragons & you could have your own Harry Potter type castle. 

Looks real good!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm working on the new layout. A friend from NY visited a couple of weeks ago and just sent me this picture. I've made progress since it was taken.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2017)

Very anxious to see your progress, Joe. Should be a super layout when completed.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

balidas said:


> Ya know, all you need is a couple'a spires, some flying dragons & you could have your own Harry Potter type castle.
> 
> Looks real good!


:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's a follow-up to my bridge project. It's painted, installed, and working very well. In honor of my late train friend Arno Baars, I decided to have plates engraved and name the bridge after him. Thanks to PTC Brian for suggesting yellow for the color, and to my bride, Sue, for picking the color. She picked yellow without knowing Brian's suggestion!!


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

bluecomet400 said:


> Here's a follow-up to my bridge project. It's painted, installed, and working very well. In honor of my late train friend Arno Baars, I decided to have plates engraved and name the bridge after him. Thanks to PTC Brian for suggesting yellow for the color, and to my bride, Sue, for picking the color. She picked yellow without knowing Brian's suggestion!!
> 
> View attachment 300418
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful! Love your Standard gauge Hiawatha!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice bluecomet and a nice tribute to your friend.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The bridge looks great in Yellow.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

You certainly made that a focal point John. Awesome. Great looking bridge!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2017)

Finished project looks terrific. Glad you liked my suggestion of the color.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I thought you might like to see an update on the train table. This is my rendition of the famous Banff Springs hotel in Alberta, Canada. It has taken quite a long time to get to this point. There are 82 handmade dormers on the handmade roof. The next step is to dress it all up and then build a mountain to the sides and in back of it. All of the space below will be filled in with the base of the mountain and those tracks will be out of site.

Just keeping myself out of trouble…. 😊


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wood, that is quite the project. Nice job!:appl::appl:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Wood; spectacular. :appl::appl:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Nicely done!
Don


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2017)

*This is over the top super.* It makes your layout totally unique, like no other. The backdrop is so impressive behind the mountain range. Looks so realistic to those of us who have been there, and that is the best compliment that I can give. Can't wait to see this area when complete, but wait, we will see it next week and that is even better. :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks fantastic! Perfect for the setting.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

What a terrific setting, excellent workmanship.

Bill


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Getting ready to start Max Foods....I have assembled 6 Lionel kits. 4 of the Electrical Substation; 2 of the Municipal Building.









Peter


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Lots of good stuff everyone! I got our daughter's former room cleared out and repainted for layout construction. Now it is on hold because of helping my elderly parents and mother-in-law. One of these days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

Fabulous work, Wood.

Good luck with the kitbash, Peter.

Hang in there, Mark. Hopefully you'll get to start on your layout soon.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good as always Wood.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Fabulous work, Wood.
> 
> Good luck with the kitbash, Peter.
> 
> Hang in there, Mark. Hopefully you'll get to start on your layout soon.




Thank you, Joe!!!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you everyone. This thread is a great tool. I'll continue to use it and hope all of you post your projects.

Peter are you creating something out of those kits? What is Max Foods? Will it be a combination of those different kits? Kit bashing has been a mainstay of most of my buildings and locations. The structure for the hotel comes from a 1960s American Skyscraper kit and the top is an add on that I developed out of card stock and the windows come from Grandt Line an architectural model company. 

Mark, I know how much you want to get that layout started. The day will come. My best to you.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Wood said:


> Thank you everyone. This thread is a great tool. I'll continue to use it and hope all of you post your projects.
> 
> 
> Mark, I know how much you want to get that layout started. The day will come. My best to you.


Thank you Wood!!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow Wood. That’s a project! Looks amazing.

I know you put a liftout so you can access the track under the mountain, but I couldn’t see it in these photos. Looking back at your “layout progress and fun” thread, I see it’s directly under the hotel…I think.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> I know you put a liftout so you can access the track under the mountain, but I couldn’t see it in these photos. Looking back at your “layout progress and fun” thread, I see it’s directly under the hotel…I think.


You are right Lehigh it is under and slightly to the left of the hotel. I also build the hotel on a platform. I will be able to lift out the platform to modify or repair if necessary. I learned it all here. Many notes form member's advice. Thanks for keeping up with my efforts.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Wood,
That hotel is eye-poppin good. Fantastic job. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl: Can't wait to see the whole scene finished.

Peter, Mark,
Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wood;
Peter are you creating something out of those kits? What is Max Foods? Will it be a combination of those different kits? [/QUOTE said:


> Wood, your hotel is a definate focus point.
> 
> I think peter is going to build


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

PatKn said:


> View attachment 308081
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pat,
LOL!! That's a great picture! Yes you may have to strain your eyes to see my progress right now! LOL

It is good to know many folks are wishing me well in getting the layout started!!
Thank you, Pat, Joe, Wood, and everyone !


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in the process of collecting things to build this HO scale Shay kit I just bought. Wiseman Model's is selling kits they're putting together from former MDC Roundhouse parts inventory. They're not known to be the best runners with the factory gears, so I also have a set of new gears from NWSL on order, which everybody says makes them run a lot better. I also plan on purchasing some nicer castings to replace the stock headlights, smoke stack, bell, dynamo, etc... The stock ones are fairly rough and lacking in detail.

I've always had the goofy urge to want to build a locomotive kit, so I guess this is it 









I believe this is a slightly modified/detailed kit, but gives an idea of what they look like when finished.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

BIG DOG TIRE! Wow that will be fun and impressive. I like the chain link fence in that photo. Very nice structure. Good luck with that.

Jake, that looks like fun. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Wood said:


> Thank you everyone. This thread is a great tool. I'll continue to use it and hope all of you post your projects.
> 
> Peter are you creating something out of those kits? What is Max Foods?
> 
> Wood; "Max Foods" is named after Peter's sons dog "Max".


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

*Wood; "Max Foods" is named after Peter's sons dog "Max"*

And Max is a great dog. He deserves a building named after him.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Spence......Max Foods is going to be loosely based on this building from the Capital Trackers layout......these are some pictures from the 201O WGH Show in Northern VA.....I am adding a 72x32" module to my 12' industrial area on our current modular layout.
Max is my son's Golden Doodle. I took care of him while my son spent 4 years at Yale and a year working in NYC. Now that he is in law school in Charlottesville, Max is with him. I do have liberal visitation rights (but truth told, I probably needed counseling when he left in September! ).

















Max will be spending the summer with us.....my son has an externship in Wilmington. I expect to get a lot done on my layout this summer......Max is an electrical wizard.

















I am looking forward to it.

That is why I have accumulated all the building kits. Max Foods seems like a fitting tribute and Andre(of River Leaf Models) told me that he could help with the signage.

In addition, even though I have some ready-made buildings on my layout, I enjoy building kits and kit-bashing. It is therapy for me. As a nephrologist, I take care of the sickest of the sick. It's nice to do something where the biggest problem you have is getting CA glue on your fingers.......

I suspect that the projects in this thread are therapy for many of us who need a way to unwind from daily pursuits. Trains, the hobby, the projects and the friends I have made are my relaxation.

Peter


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

I never tire of seeing Peter post photos of Max. What a great dog. Dogs, like our trains, are good therapy for whatever ails us. 

Thanks Peter for the photos.


----------



## gg1hokk (Apr 18, 2016)

Can't do pictures here yet. I have commissioned a team (it is their business) to build me a large O scale medical center. It will have two wings extending from a center tower with a heliport on top. It will be the largest and most expensive building on my layout. It was custom fit to a corner on my already crowded space. It will be lit complete with aviation lights, emergency entrance signs, and room lights. It will have taken 2 1/2 month to complete. I might add, that with my blessing, the medical center will be named after the designer/builders dad who recently passed away.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2017)

Medical Center, great idea. I have not though of aviation lights for the helicopter landing, but this is a great idea. We will have three heliports on our new layout, so this is an idea I will incorporate. Thanks so much for the suggestion. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Take lots of pictures. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

My canvass......a 72x32" module.......I already cover 12 feet of module space with an urban industrial scene.....









Max Foods begins.....I will complete a rough mock-up this weekend. Then, plan the painting and assembly/detailing.
Any advice on choice of spray paint for a brick color is appreciated.









Max came by to check it out!

Peter


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks like two great projects, Peter, the module and the building. I enjoy modeling but i haven't had time to do much lately. Looking forward to retirement to crank out models again.  I'm particularly anxious to see how Max Foods turns out. For brick color, I have found that a number of colors work. Look around the neighborhood. there is more than just red brick on the buildings. Use your creativity and have fun.

Here are some pictures of some of the buildings at the club. Maybe seeing different color brick buildings will give you some ideas. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Great ideas, Pat....thanks!
Peter


----------

